# Blood specks



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Woke up this morning to blood specked across one of the containers. There are only two females in it...but neither one of them have any legions on them which makes me think it's internal? One of them is 2 years old... so pretty ancient in the mouse world. She seems to be doing fine, but she's clicking a lot. Any thoughts?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I recommend checking their tails and toe nails for cuts, which is the most likely possibility.

It is difficult to tell what the cause of blood. All you can do is monitor their behavior and health.

The clicking is probably respiratory related.


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Will do. Thanks for the input!


----------

